# Hilfe bei Fotoeffekt



## DieAnja (16. März 2004)

Hallo Ihr lieben,

ich hab mal eine Frage an euch. ich bin beim surfen im www auf http://www.posterlounge.de gelandet. dort gibts total coole motive, so im 70-er style (siehe unten), die ich gerne nachmachen würde. nur mit persönlichen bildern. leider sind diese bilder alle gezeichnet, so scheint es zumindest, und da ich künstlerisch nicht begabt bin, hoffe ich, dies mit photoshop ähnlich machen zu können.

weiß von euch evtl jemand wie das funktionieren könnte?

bitte meldet euch, wär mir echt wichtig.

liebe grüße von der anja


----------



## ssc (16. März 2004)

*Verständnisfrage*

Hallo Anja,

ich muß nochmal nachfragen.

Wolltest du das jetzt mit Fotos machen oder alles  selbst zeichnen?


----------



## extracuriosity (16. März 2004)

Leider muss man sich hier ständig wiederholen. Diese Art von Grafik basiert auf Vektoren und nicht auf Pixeln. Als Programm zur Vektorenerstellung eignet sich Illustrator (Adobe) und Freehand (Macromedia) und NEIN, es gibt kein tolles Plug-In, dass deine Fotos per Knopfdruck in brauchbare Vektorobjekte umwandelt. Da ist Handarbeit angesagt.
Sorry, wenn du das jetzt irgendwie abkriegst, aber die Frage wird jede Woche bestimmt zwei- dreimal gestellt. Einfach mal ein bisschen suchen (auch im ).
Forum Vektor-Programme


----------



## DieAnja (16. März 2004)

hey,

ich will eigentlich ein bild von mir als vorlage benutzen, um dass dann so zu verändern...

oder geht das auch anders?

toll, wie fix ihr antwortet


----------



## ssc (16. März 2004)

*Foto oder selbst gemalt ?*

Es stellt sich ja erst mal die Farge ob du ein Foto verändern möchtest. 

Falls ja, nimmst du PS oder andere Pixelprogramme.

Möchstest du Zeichnen nimmst du Vektorgrafikprogramme.

Zeig einfach mal das Bild, dann ist die Hilfe etwas einfacher.


----------



## docma (16. März 2004)

Bild von dir einfügen neue ebene machen und nachzeichnen aber ein bisschen begabung brauchst du schon.


----------



## Fey (17. März 2004)

Hallo,

also...auch ich antworte nochmal auf diese Frage.

Wie schon erwähnt, sind das Vektorenbilder. Solche Bilder kann man auf verschiedene Arten machen. Allerdings ist immer viel Geduld erforderlich.

Vorgehensweise:
Das Bild in ein Vektorprogramm deiner Wahl (Adobe Illustrator oder Macromedia Freehand) laden, Ebene sperren, neue Ebene erstellen und mit dem Pfadwerkzeug freudig drauflosmalen. Zuerst sollte man die Konturen nachzeichnen und einfärben und hinterher die Schatten-Effekte hinzufügen.

Tipp für Ungeübte:
Am Anfang ist diese Vorgehensweise nicht unbedingt einfach, da man meistens das Bild vergrößern muss und mit den Pixeln der Vorlage so rein gar nichts mehr sieht. Eine kleine Hilfe ist es, diese Bilder erst in Photoshop ein wenig zu bearbeiten.

1. Über Bild > Einstellungen > Tontrennung
So entstehen schonmal diese "Flächen", welche bei Vektorbildern üblich sind.

2. Filter > Kunstfilter > Farbpapier-Collage
Damit werden die Flächen ein wenig weicher.

Jetzt das Bild abspeichern (ich nehme dafür immer Tiff) und die bei Vorgehensweise genannten Punkte durchführen.

Bis man da aber einigermaßen anständige Ergebnisse erzielt, geht einige Zeit ins Land. Das Pfadwerkzeug ist sehr mächtig, allerdings muss man sich damit auch ein wenig auskennen. Allerdings...Übung macht den Meister. Vielleicht erst einmal mit dem Werkzeug auf einer leeren Bühne einfach rummalen. Kreise, Kurven und so weiter. Herausfinden, wie das Werkzeug auf die Eingabe reagiert. Bei Freehand im Handbuch ist das Werkzeug sehr gut erklärt. Wie es bei Illustrator ausschaut weiß ich nicht, da ich damit nicht arbeite.

So, nochmal eine ausführliche Erklärung. Hoffe, geholfen zu haben.

Gruß,
Melanie

P.S.: Es gibt zwar keine Tutorials-Ecke für Vektorprogramme, aber vielleicht sollte man eine Anleitung für solche Grafiken doch mal irgendwo reinpacken. Wird in letzter Zeit doch ziemlich häufig gestellt die Frage. Würde mich da auch zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## DieAnja (17. März 2004)

vielen lieben dank für deine hilfe...

ich setz mich dann gleich mal dran und übe, übe, übe..

finde deinen vorschlag übrigens toll, mit dem vektor forum, wo man ausschließlich diesen styl erklärt..dann stören neulinge wie ich auch nicht..

liebste grüße

anja


----------



## Fey (17. März 2004)

!Sorry für OT!

Hallo Anja,

naja, richtiges Stören ist es ja eigentlich nicht. Aber ich hoffe, du kannst auch unsere Seite verstehen. Wenn die Frage jeden Tag mindestens 1x gestellt wird, stößt man doch irgendwann an seine Grenzen.

Grüße,
Melanie

P.S.: Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du dich für Freehand oder Illustrator entschieden hast. Sollte es Freehand sein, darfst du mich ruhig über PM noch ein wenig "nerven".


----------



## SwissGrass (17. März 2004)

hmm also ich würde mich schon noch für so ein Vektoren-Grafikprogramm interessieren. Wie viel kostet denn zum Bsp. Freehand ?
Welches Programm würdet ihr mir für Logos und Sonstige eher kleinere Grafiken empfehlen?

Gruss


----------



## Fey (18. März 2004)

Hallo,

Also, FreehandMX liegt im Moment so bei 520 EUR.

Wobei, für Logos und kleinere Grafiken würde vielleicht auch eine ältere Version reichen. eBay würde es in diesem Fall möglich machen, billiger ranzukommen.

Vielleicht solltest du dir aber mal die Trial-Versionen von Illustrator und Freehand runterladen, um mal zu gucken, womit du besser klar kommst.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Julien (18. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DieAnja _
> *dort gibts total coole motive, so im 70-er style (siehe unten)
> liebe grüße von der anja *



Ganz sicher nicht 70-er Style.. das sind Vektorengrafiken.
Und ich würde es eher in unsere "Gegenwart" positionieren als 70er Style.. 70=Hippies 80=Disco (dort könnte man es evtl auch noch einstufen, da es auf
dieser Homepage einige Disco-Motive hat).

EDIT::  Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.. ich werde man schauen ob ich mir ne günstige Version bei Ebay beschaffen kann..


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. März 2004)

@ Anja:

Bitte bei uns , bei - tutorials.de - in deinen Beiträgen die Groß- und Kleinschreibung in den Beiträgen beachten.

Danke!



> Gruß,
> Melanie
> 
> P.S.: Es gibt zwar keine Tutorials-Ecke für Vektorprogramme, aber vielleicht sollte man eine Anleitung für solche Grafiken doch mal irgendwo reinpacken. Wird in letzter Zeit doch ziemlich häufig gestellt die Frage. Würde mich da auch zur Verfügung stellen.



Die Überlegung einen Vektorbereich und einen sonstige Grafikprogramme Bereich abzusplittern war schon des öfetren da, aber mangels Masse an Content ( Tutorials ) lohnte sich bisher die Überlegung nicht wirklich.

 Sollten sich Anfragen und vorallem auch Material das verwendet werden kann, sprich Tutorials, jedoch häufiger ergeben, sind wir gerne bereit darüber neu nachzudenken.

Bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt können solche Beiträge dann *noch* in den bereich der Photoshop Tutorials, auch wenn es da -inkonsequenterweise- völlig fehlplaziert ist.


----------



## Julien (18. März 2004)

Vektorengrafik a la Brooks

Hier ein Bsp. :


----------



## Senfdose (19. März 2004)

hab das mal probiert was Fey gepostet hat erziehlt zwar nicht 100 Pro das  Ergebnis
Aber fast!  das ist die Vorlage!


----------



## Senfdose (19. März 2004)

und das das Ergebnis!


----------



## Fey (19. März 2004)

Hi Senfdose,

hast du das denn auch noch nachgezeichnet im Vektorprogramm? Sieht irgendwie nicht so aus.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Senfdose (19. März 2004)

nein! ich kann mir ja nicht alle Programme leisten war ja nur zu Demo zwecken gedacht! nagut mit Pfaden  kann man in Ps das auch hin bekommen. (Ich mich jetz schäm :-( )


----------



## Fey (20. März 2004)

*g*

Wollte damit ja auch nur sagen, dass das jetzt keine Referenz für das Endergebnis ist, da ja noch ein Teil fehlt. 

Gruß,
Feyiama


----------

